# fitting an S4 exhaust onto an A6?



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

Like the title says im looking to fit an S4 exhaust onto my A6. I know it wont fit right up but im looking to see if anyone has done it before and what kind of modding it entails. Before anyone says something negative, the exhaust is mine for free if I want it so i figured its worth a shot. I had to change the seal on the differential and the car sounds sick with it off so either way its not going back on. Something will be fabricated. TIA


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Sleep 

What S4 are you talking about? If you are talking about the B5, that would be weird as it is completely different, i.e. it only exists on one side in the rear. Is that what you are trying to do? If you are talking about the later S4s (V8s) that might be more like the current exhaust on your C5 being two seperate mufflers etc, but will also take work to make it fit I would think. 

If I may ask, why the S4 though? Are you looking for power or sound? For sound people remove the rear mufflers or replace them with Magnaflows (or a like). 

Cheers 
Massboykie


----------

